#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-09
<DivGradCurl> Is anyone here who is willing to help a new Ubuntu user & is knowledgable about booting?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-10
<DivGradCurl> Anyone here?
<lifeless> this is really a development channel
<lifeless> I suspect you are better asking on #ubuntu-users
<DivGradCurl> Maybe, maybe not.  I'm not 100% clear what constitutes a development question/issue, but there is a decent chance that my question *is* development related.
<lifeless> well, ask the question rather than asking to ask ;)
<lifeless> then folk can advise
<DivGradCurl> There has emerged advice on how to load Ubuntu onto external USB drives (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811), but I haven't been able to dig up how to Boot Ubuntu from an external USB drive using a computer whose BIOS doesn't support USB booting.
<DivGradCurl> Other distros have instructions and the capability, but there doesn't seem a clearcut method for Ubuntu.
<DivGradCurl> A year-old article for Puppy exists: http://www.goosee.com/puppy/boot2pup.htm
<lifeless> you mean something like 'put in a floppy with the kernel' ?
<DivGradCurl> Like I said, I'm new, and have no idea how to do something like that.  And this may be the wrong place to ask how to do so.
<DivGradCurl> Just figured it was Boot-related and has general application since Ubuntu isn't as geared towards setting this (or another method) up as have other distros.
<DivGradCurl> My general impression is that a major problem is that it must first DETECT the USB capability before it can consider trying to boot from it.
<DivGradCurl> I do have Ubuntu installed on a local computer (~3.5 years) that doesn't have USB Booting.  I tried editing its grub to boot from hd1 or sda but haven't had any luck.
<DivGradCurl> Then again, it takes 3 seconds for the computer to hit the grub screen so I have no idea if (a) I am doing anything comprable to having a kernel on a disc and (b) if so, whether I am doing it wrong or if having a kernel & grub is insufficient.
<lifeless> the problem is that to boot from USB, you -must- have the computer load the USB disks bootsector
<lifeless> this is not at all the same as having / on USB on a computer that cannot boot from USB.
<jbailey> The new klibc upload moves klibc to /lib, but retains the old symlink.
<jbailey> Sideffect: you can run klibc binaries on the running system.
<fabbione> that's good right?
<jbailey> Yes, it means that using klibc in an application sucks a bit less.
<Keybuk> is anything using klibc now? :)
<jbailey> No, but if you chose to, it would now suck less.
<Keybuk> except for the bludgeoning pain of compiling anything against it, and having to do all that copying and pasting of linux headers
<jbailey> Compiling against it?
<jbailey> Just use klcc. =)
<jbailey> But yeah, the linux headers are next on the list to fix.
<jbailey> Next week, maybe.
<jbailey> It'd be before I go to the UK, though.
<Keybuk> did you get that glibc nameserver patch in yet?
<jbailey> Keybuk: No.  Next upload should have it.  I wanted 2.3.6 to just go in.
<Keybuk> ok
<jbailey> It's a big enough set of changes on its own.
<Keybuk> n-m is looking "likely" again
<Keybuk> so it'd be nice to have
<jbailey> I noticed that.
<jbailey> I was going to comment on behalf of one of your use cases, thank-you.
<jbailey> =)
<Keybuk> heh
* jbailey adds #ubuntu-boot back to his auto-join list.
<Keybuk> it'd just mean that in Berlin? we'd have more specs, along the lines of "support static IP configuration per-network", "support PPP", "support VPN", etc.
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Since clearly "do network manager" would be the wrong thing.
<Keybuk> well, is more that n-m can support those things, but I'm not going to bother testing it for dapper or trying hard not to break those things
<Keybuk> in particular, static IP won't work
<fabbione> Keybuk: for the sake of saving me some pain
<fabbione> where do i need to install udev rules?
<fabbione> http://sourceware.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/cluster/dlm/lib/51-dlm.rules.diff?cvsroot=cluster&only_with_tag=STABLE&r1=NONE&r2=1.1.2.1
<fabbione> they just added the rules for cluster stuff
<Keybuk> /etc/udev/rules.d
* Keybuk reads the rules for exact detail
<fabbione> Keybuk: do they look sane?
<Keybuk> there's a bug in those rules
<fabbione> such as
<Keybuk> needs to be NAME== not NAME=, and needs to be a comma before MODE=
<fabbione> ok thanks
<Keybuk> +KERNEL=="dlm-control", NAME=="misc/dlm-control"
<Keybuk> +KERNEL=="dlm_default", NAME=="misc/dlm_default", MODE="0666"
<Keybuk> +KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME=="misc/%k", MODE="0660"
<Keybuk> like that
<Keybuk> install them as
<fabbione> yeps
<Keybuk> /etc/udev/rules.d/45-dlm.rules
<Keybuk> though, technically, if you want to be absolutely correct with Ubuntu scheming
<Keybuk> you should put the KERNEL==/NAME== bits in /etc/udev/rules.d/25-dlm.rules
<Keybuk> and the MODE= bits in /etc/udev/rules.d/45-dlm.rules
<fabbione> meh
<Keybuk> though if there's no chance of this being needed in initramfs, or in the installer, then don't worry too muhc
<fabbione> no, they don't need to
<Keybuk> ok
<fabbione> thanks a lot
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> those last two rules look bogus ...
<Keybuk> +KERNEL=="dlm_default", NAME="misc/dlm_default" MODE="0666"
<Keybuk> +KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME="misc/%k" MODE="0660"
<Keybuk> dlm_default matches dlm_*, so it'll get 0660, not 666
<Keybuk> swap those two around
<fabbione> in theory one is enough...
<fabbione> isn't it?
<fabbione> just the last line
<Keybuk> in theory you just need:
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME="misc/%k"
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="dlm_default", MODE="0666"
<fabbione> why the last one?
<Keybuk> to change the mode from 0660 to 0666
<fabbione> oh ok
<fabbione> pjc thanks very much.
<fabbione> pjc oddly they still seem to work :)
<fabbione> fabbione oh halt.. we can make it very very simple
<fabbione> fabbione Keybuk KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME="misc/%k"
<fabbione> fabbione Keybuk KERNEL=="dlm_default", MODE="0666"
<fabbione> fabbione this 2 lines are the "correct" equivalent of the 3 you have now :)
<fabbione> pjc no, cos dlm-control has a hypen, not an underscore
<fabbione> fabbione oh right
<fabbione> pjc (so i doesn't get confused with lockspace names)
<fabbione> fabbione right
<fabbione> fabbione i missed that
<fabbione> fabbione thanks
<fabbione> Keybuk: i already pushed the fix upstream :)
<fabbione> but he is right.. you need 3 rules
<Keybuk> yeah, sorry, you need the first one too
<fabbione> yup
<Keybuk> depends which udev version you have, my rules will work with old and new udev, his only with old
<fabbione> so he sais
<fabbione> KERNEL=="dlm-control", NAME=="misc/dlm-control"
<fabbione> KERNEL=="dlm_default", NAME=="misc/dlm_default", MODE="0666"
<fabbione> KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME=="misc/%k", MODE="0660"
<fabbione> so like this
<fabbione> or do i still need to swap the last 2?
<Keybuk> still need to swap the last two, otherwise the match for the last one will change the permissions
<fabbione> ok
<Keybuk> dlm_* matches dlm_default
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="dlm-control", NAME=="misc/dlm-control"
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="dlm_*", NAME=="misc/%k", MODE="0660"
<Keybuk> KERNEL=="dlm_default", MODE="0666"
<Keybuk> is how I'd do it
<Keybuk> (dlm_default is renamed by the middle one)
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> thanks
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-11
<zul> hey
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-12
<makx> i'm wondering why ubunut's modprobe accept different args
<makx> don't see the "-Qb" on the debian side?
<makx> infinity: can we have a chat next week concernint i-t furture :)
<makx> ?
<ppd> hi. I have looked at the dapper goals but haven't found anything about label driven mount on boot. What about that? this would also help people with a docking station, which often changes device paths
<ppd> hi. I have looked at the dapper goals but haven't found anything about label driven mount on boot. What about that? this would also help people with a docking station, which often changes device paths. I know, it's not a desktop thing, but maybe somebody knows about it
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-14
<fabbione> morning Keybuk
<fabbione> Keybuk: i think i have got most of the grub-install work done
<fabbione> for boot-from-usb
<fabbione> at least it is in my head :)
<Keybuk> kewl, not too hard?
<fabbione> Keybuk: the grub-installer code is quite linear
<fabbione> i know what to look for, but i need to find the best place where to add my code
<Keybuk> *nods*
<Keybuk> meh, I neeed to get sysvinit uploaded today
<Keybuk> just to get it out of the way
<Keybuk> hateful thing
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/grub-installer.diff
<fabbione> this should doi
<fabbione> this should do
<fabbione> of course needs testing
<fabbione> actually
<fabbione> +	# check if the device we got is a symlink. That might happen in future
<fabbione> +	# if we implement probe-for-root-fs
<fabbione> +	if [ -L "$removablepartition" ] ; then
<fabbione> +		removablepartition="$(readlink $removablepartition)"
<fabbione> +	fi
<fabbione> you will love this :)
<Keybuk> cool
<fabbione> almost there :)))
<fabbione> Keybuk: i need udev to load usb-storage
<fabbione> otherwise it doesn't work for real
<Keybuk> did you add that udev rule I suggested?
<Keybuk> uh, sorry, udevplug commands
<fabbione> oh.. hmmm i forgot about that
<fabbione> what was it?
<Keybuk> hang on, will just upload the udev with it
<fabbione> ok thanks :)
<fabbione> i can live without for a few hundred reboots :)
<fabbione> the changes to grub-installer are not 100% working
<fabbione> they did recognize that the device was removable
<fabbione> but didn't set the proper bootdev
<fabbione> ohhh
* fabbione kicks himself
<Keybuk> fabbione: uploaded
<fabbione> Keybuk: cool
<fabbione> Keybuk: problem...
<fabbione> cat /sys/block/sda/removable
<fabbione> 0
<fabbione> this is on a USB harddisk
<fabbione> cat /sys/block/hda/removable
<fabbione> 0
<fabbione> this is on the IDE hd
<fabbione> same box...
<fabbione> how am i supposed to know that it is removable?
<Keybuk> dunno
<Keybuk> udev won't think those are removable either
<Keybuk> how can hda be removable?
<Mithrandir> sda can be
<Keybuk> sda can be, but not hda, unless I'm going mad
<Mithrandir> /dev/i2o/hda on the other hand..
<fabbione> hda is not removable
<fabbione> i know for a fact that sda is
<fabbione> and probing removable as you told me don't work
<Mithrandir> "Probe for PCI, ISA, PCMCIA, etc. brides,".  I wonder what a PCI bride looks like. ;-)
<Keybuk> fabbione: are you sure sda is?
<Keybuk> reallly removable/
<Keybuk> remember, scsi chained out of the back of a scsi card isn't removable
<Keybuk> that's just scsi
<Keybuk> removable is USB, etc.
<fabbione> Keybuk: it's a IDE harddisk in a USB external envelope
<Keybuk> so it's usb-storage?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> usb-storage
<fabbione> seen as scsi
<fabbione> so removable
<Keybuk> readlink /sys/block/sda/device
<fabbione> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0
<Keybuk> interestingh
<Keybuk> bug BenC :)
* fabbione is not happy about this
<Keybuk> "iz kernel bug"
<fabbione> it means i can't test :)
<fabbione> well i can..
* fabbione forces
<fabbione> interesting enough.. it does recognize my USB stick as removable
<Keybuk> could be a function of the drive itself
<Keybuk> it might be being clever and going "it may be a removable case, but it's a standard IDE drive" or something
<fabbione> well modulo the drive or whatever, the code works just fine
<fabbione> Keybuk: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/grub-installer.diff <- tell me if it looks sane :)
<fabbione> i am still going to wait for Kamion to look at it
<fabbione> but 3 pairs of eyes better than just mine :)
<Keybuk> seems sane
<fabbione> Keybuk: udev still doesn't work
<fabbione> it's enough i run manually a udevplug and it will load the stuff for sda
<fabbione> oh actually..
<fabbione> yes it is broken
<Keybuk> fabbione: oh, interesting
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-boot:Keybuk] : known: few network pluggings (ask infinity), alsa rules not reloaded || fixed: notify-reboot, vio_type segfault, no modules loaded, hal/pcmcia rules not reloaded, nfs root fails, sata root fails, pnp devices not loaded, init stop/start, grepmap bitching, fb drivers loaded, installer "devfs" rules, ide-generic beats sata drivers, oss drivers loaded, mtab not updated, /dev/pts not mounted
#ubuntu-boot 2006-01-15
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> Keybuk: the patch I did for grub-installer fixes only half of the problems :/
<fabbione> i just figured that there is another section that needs love
<Keybuk> oh?
<fabbione> and it's WAYYYYYY complicate to touch
<fabbione> the first patch fix the writing of the MBR
<fabbione> and it works
<fabbione> the issue is now all the references to groot/root/kopt
<fabbione> that involves changing grub as well
<fabbione> or update-grub
<Keybuk> cute
* Keybuk backs away smiling
<Keybuk> :D
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> painful
<fabbione> grub is the shit
<fabbione> it has the same code duplicated 3 times!
<fabbione> Keybuk: you still around?
<fabbione> nevermind ... i found
<Keybuk> yup, just reading bugs
<fabbione> Keybuk: i just noticed that my usb hd installation is showing a different symptoms from yesterday
<fabbione> basically i can see initramfs that attempts to drop me to a shell
<fabbione> at the same time the hd is recognized as sda
<fabbione> and it deadlocks
<fabbione> no shell
<fabbione> no boot
<fabbione> so i assume we are getting closer
<Keybuk> interesting
<fabbione> my temporary fix is to just run udevplug
<fabbione> with no options
<fabbione> and sleep a few secs for the device to be available
<fabbione> but clearly is suboptimal
<Keybuk> can you find out what device you actually need to be plugged?
<Keybuk> walk /sys doing echo > .../uevent for each thing that exists until it works
<fabbione> meh dude
<fabbione> the problem is that the device is recognized later during the boot
<fabbione> how can i do that in initramfs since it doesn't even drop me to a shell anymore?
<Keybuk> break=premount
<Keybuk> (on the kernel command line)
<Keybuk> if a plain "udevplug" finds the device, then it means that my filter in the initramfs excludes it
<Keybuk> so we need to find the device, and then add some detail (usually the PCI class) to the filter
<fabbione> i think i know which one it is
<fabbione> what i notice when i do udevplug manually
<fabbione> is that i get the usb host controller module loaded
<fabbione> do you actually load them?
<fabbione> and if you can tell me what class it is i can easily test it
<Keybuk> I should load them
<fabbione> well i notice the message of "overcurrent from USB"
<Keybuk> I load everything of class 0x0c*
<fabbione> like if the device is initialized for the first time
<fabbione> ok.. workrave is yelling at me.. brb
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> ahh
<fabbione> Keybuk: i think i know what's wrong
<fabbione> it might be a PEBCAK
<fabbione> i am checking again now
<fabbione> it's difficult to test this env cleanly
<fabbione> Keybuk: i did check again.. i think there is race somewhere
<fabbione> usplash is telling me that the system is waiting for root
<fabbione> it drops me back that /dev/foo doesn't exists and wants to go to console
<Keybuk> fabbione: interesting
<fabbione> at the same time i see that the modules are loaded
<Keybuk> drops you back after 30s or so?
<fabbione> no, much faster than that
<fabbione> it seems like it's happening outside the loop
<Keybuk> weird
<fabbione> i know, it takes something like 2 seconds to get there once Waiting for root appears
<Keybuk> so it's dropping out of the loop?
<fabbione> i guess so
<Keybuk> that suggests the root device has appeared
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> but it fails to mount it?
<Keybuk> right
<fabbione> the error is: "ALERT! /dev/sda1 doens't exists. Dropping to a shell!"
<fabbione> but i never get to the shell
<fabbione> even waiting forever
<fabbione> and after that message i see that sda did appear
<Keybuk> ok ...
<Keybuk> kooky
<Keybuk> are you using root=/dev/sda1 ?
<fabbione> yes
<Keybuk> does /dev/sda1 exist?
<fabbione> after the modprobing yes
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/grub.diff
<Keybuk> huh?
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so you get Waiting for root filesystem
<Keybuk> after 2s you get "/dev/sda1 doesn't exist"
<Keybuk> at the point you're dropped to a shell
<Keybuk> and /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<Keybuk> if you modprobe <something> then it exists?
<fabbione> i can't modprobe anything
<fabbione> the shell is not there
<fabbione> even it tells me that's dropping to a shell
<Keybuk> is the shell on a different vt?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> already checked
<Keybuk> (I assume you're doing this without "splash" in the kernel command line?)
<fabbione> ah yes
<fabbione> if i type exit at the shell, it just works
<Keybuk> at what shell?!
<fabbione> because the device is there
<Keybuk> you just said you didn't have a shell
<fabbione> i was wrong
<Keybuk> oh
<fabbione> it was on alt+f8
<Keybuk> heh
<fabbione> i did stop at alt+f6
<Keybuk> ok...
<fabbione> YOU ALL HATE ME YOU BASTARDS!
<Keybuk> so do that again
<Keybuk> take out splash and quiet
<fabbione> you are driving me insate
<fabbione> insane
<Keybuk> and tell me exactly what you see for each part of the boot
<Keybuk> how long it waits
<Keybuk> etc.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> gimme a few.. it takes long to boot that stuff
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> this is what i see:
<fabbione> Waiting for root
<fabbione> done
<fabbione> Mounting root f
<fabbione> Running local-top
<fabbione> done
<fabbione> ALERT! /dev/sda1...blabla shell!
<Keybuk> right
<fabbione> i get the shell in busy box
<Keybuk> how long does it wait after "Waiting for root" ?
<fabbione> probably 2 seconds
<Keybuk> oh meh
<Keybuk> I see the bug
<Keybuk> I dropped a "0"
<fabbione> as soon as I enter the busybox
<Keybuk> must have done that by accident when I stopped usplash from timing out
<fabbione> i see the messages from the kernel that sda is appearing
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> good
* fabbione uploads the last grub bits to make this spec a reality
<fabbione> Keybuk: do you want me to test a patch before you upload?
<fabbione> i can do that easily
<fabbione> it just takes a few minutes to reboot the thingy :)
<Keybuk> change the slumber=30 line to 300 in the udev initramfs premount hook
<Keybuk> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-premount/udev
<Keybuk> and update-initramfs -u
<fabbione> testing
<fabbione> Keybuk: score
<fabbione> but i need to lart you for uploading glibc!
<Keybuk> why?
<fabbione> i was almost at the end of the build on sparc :P
* fabbione starts again
<Keybuk> lol
<fabbione> well it's all ccached
<fabbione> it won't take ages
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: I don't see any /dev/disk/by-* in the initramfs, is that intentional?
<fabbione> if that's intentional, we can't implement prob-for-root :)
<Mithrandir> sure we can
<Mithrandir> I have persistent live cds almost working already.
<fabbione> Mithrandir: no wwithout disk-by-uuid
<Keybuk> Mithrandir: kinda
<Keybuk> it's more that there's nothing unneeded in the initramfs
<Keybuk> when we come to need those, we'll add them
<Keybuk> is just a matter of copying the rules and helpers
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: apparently, the rule is there already
<Keybuk> it is?
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> wonder why they don't work then
<Mithrandir> also, how can I wait until usb hotplugging is done?
<Mithrandir> Keybuk: ^^
<Keybuk> define "done"
<Mithrandir> when the nodes are in /dev and accessing them will yield a sensible result.
<Keybuk> while [ ! -e $NODE ] ; do
<Keybuk>     sleep 1
<Keybuk> done
<Keybuk> pretty much like the udev init-remount script does for scsi/usb/ieee1394/etc. devices
<Mithrandir> well, it might never appear. :-)
<Keybuk> yeh
<Mithrandir> I want to use a block device with a specified label as the backend storage for casper
<Keybuk> the kernel guys take on this is that you should do it in a udev event or something
<Mithrandir> but if it's not there, I'll use a tmpfs
<Keybuk> they refuse to add any kind of "I've finished scanning the bus" notification
<Keybuk> to either USB, SCSI, SATA, etc.
<Mithrandir> so there's no way to accomodate my use case?
<Mithrandir> I obviously don't want to just sleep five seconds and see if anything comes by.
<Keybuk> does that existing affect what you'd ordinarily do next?
<Mithrandir> yes.
<Keybuk> then yeah, no easy way
<Mithrandir> since if a device with a given label exists, I'll mount that.  If not, I'll mount something else.
<Mithrandir> then, I'll mount the cd and unionfs mount those together.
<Mithrandir> can I do something like udevplug -Busb, or won't that give me what I think it might?
<Keybuk> won't do what you think
<Keybuk> that will wait for anything already known to be on the USB bus to be configured
<Keybuk> it won't find new things on the bus
<Mithrandir> I'm not too worried about the use-case of somebody plugging it in halfway
<Mithrandir> so if I can just say "please plug any USB and tell me when you're done", that's fine.
<Keybuk> right, but USB isn't instant
<Keybuk> in theeeeeory
<Keybuk> if you run after the udev init-premount script, then any USB devices the kernel knows about are there, or not there
<Keybuk> but if you have a slow USB hub or controller somewhere, you're racing it
<Mithrandir> it might be that the device hasn't settled yet as well?
<Keybuk> indeed
<Mithrandir> this situation really sucks.
<Mithrandir> I guess the /sys entries aren't there either?
<Keybuk> exactly
<Keybuk> the kernel pov is that if the device hasn't settled, then how's the kernel supposed to know it's there?
<Keybuk> the kernel does a USB scan, and announces the devices as and when they report back
<Keybuk> if they wanted to add a "finished!" thing, they'd have to sleep-and-loop-and-timeout
<Keybuk> which is the kind of thing that belongs in userspace
<Mithrandir> so I can say "please scan the USB bus" and then sleep for a couple of seconds, then look in /sys/block and it should be ok-ish?
<Keybuk> yeah
<Mithrandir> and udevplug -Busb does the first part?
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> udevplug is a cold-plugging tool, it's for catching up on missed kernel events
<Keybuk> udev already takes care of the -Busb thing
<Mithrandir> so I can just sleep five seconds or something and scan, then?
<Keybuk> I assume you're running after the udev init-premount script?
<Mithrandir> yeah, this is a replacement for /scripts/local
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> you may be able to just look for the device straight away
<Keybuk> the time taken to get there should be enough for the device to show up
<Keybuk> and udevd will handle making the device node for you in the background
<Mithrandir> doesn't appear to be on my system
<Keybuk> does it appear if you sit and wait for a few seconds?
<Mithrandir> let me check with break=premount
<Keybuk> break=mount would maybe be better ;)
<Mithrandir> well, yes.
<Mithrandir> :-)
<Mithrandir> "Spawning shell..\n", then messages about sdb (which is the usb memory stick in question here)
<Keybuk> "the red car and the blue car had a race"
<Mithrandir> the blue is consistently winning on my system, though.
<Keybuk> that's because smart ol' Blue chose the Milky Way
<Mithrandir> ok, that works now.
<Mithrandir> huzza!  Working live cd persistency.
#ubuntu-boot 2007-01-12
<Vigo> Greetings
<Vigo> I kinda made a mistake, I removed WidowsXP off of my PC and replaced it with my Win2000 , now I have lost the boot, do I just layover install or is it able to be repaired without loss of settings, I made big OOPS and used the Backup CD-RW.
<Vigo> Oh welkl, i and when I get it operational again, I will post the details on the Forums,  I tthank you kindly.
<ketil> anyone have a clue 1) why ubuntu dropped /etc/inittab in favour of /etc/event.d 2) how to start a new service in /etc/event.d without rebooting?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-01-17
<Sandy___> my system restarts when trying to boot from ubuntu live CD. Can anyone help?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-01-15
<moto_> hello. need help.
<moto_> am having trouble in booting ubuntu.
#ubuntu-boot 2014-01-10
<steve773> hi -- anyone here??
<steve773> looking for some basic help on reboot issue
<steve773> after new install of 12.04, computer won't restart
<steve773> previous OS was opensuse 12.3
#ubuntu-boot 2016-01-17
<CampSoup_Doctor> Hello, I have had Ubuntu 14.04 running on my computer for over a year now, today, when I tried booting it, it was booting into GRUB Rescue with the error of "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'".  After a numerous of different tutorials with mixed results.  You could see the results of the most recent boot-repair that I ran from a live cd at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14561840/
#ubuntu-boot 2018-01-08
<jsem> what is the line length limit for the boot options for the Ubuntu 16.04 installer (ubuntu-16.04.3-server-amd64.iso), and can that differ depending on hypervisor (VMware Workstation vs VirtualBox)?
<jsem> i'm running into a line length issue that manifests itself when running the ISO on VMware Workstation, but the same boot options on VirtualBox works (on the same host PC)
<jsem> the documentation is soft, `A number of parameters have a “short form” that helps avoid the limitations of the kernel command line options and makes entering the parameters easier.` (https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch05s03.html) and does not describe the limit
<jsem> the kernel docs specify `The number of kernel parameters is not limited, but the length of the complete command line (parameters including spaces etc.) is limited to a fixed number of characters. This limit depends on the architecture and is between 256 and 4096 characters. It is defined in the file ./include/asm/setup.h as COMMAND_LINE_SIZE.` (https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.10/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html)
